

Why Erlang? GDC Online 2012 - flashingpumpkin
http://www.slideshare.net/eonblast/why-erlang-gdc-online-2012

======
strobe
This presentation is Interesting, but I guess that I already saw many
presentations like that. I guess presentations about real user cases with
"erlang" will be a more informative.

Something like this:

[http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/395/Erlan...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/395/ErlangandFirst-PersonShooters.pdf)

[http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/297/Pikko...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/297/PikkoServerErlangconference.pdf)

